# Sand contains Gold How can I extract it



## lahoop (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi to all members

My friend has a sand washer it produces a lot of flakes of Gold. I pour Nitric Acid but no changing on act it still as it is 
-Pouring water to separate these flakes ,it floats on sand surface
What is the right way to extract 
any help is appreciated


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 31, 2012)

What did you expect the nitric acid to do?

It will not dissolve sand or dirt.
And it alone will not dissolve gold.

Have you read Hokes book? It will explain completely what the different acids will do and how to use them to recover values.

Tom C.


----------



## lahoop (Feb 1, 2012)

niteliteone said:


> What did you expect the nitric acid to do?
> 
> It will not dissolve sand or dirt.
> And it alone will not dissolve gold.
> ...


thank you 

My need is How can I get the gold by any means?


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 1, 2012)

lahoop said:


> My need is How can I get the gold by any means?



Reading Hoke's book will give you a far better chance of succeeding with your project.

Jim


----------



## butcher (Feb 1, 2012)

First I would make sure your not just looking at pyrite, I do not see gold in your picture, looks like you may have found a mountain of fools gold, test it prove me wrong.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Feb 1, 2012)

Tell us about this Sand washer your friend has? The glitter looks like Mica to me.


----------



## martyn111 (Feb 1, 2012)

lahoop said:


> -Pouring water to separate these flakes ,it floats on sand surface



I have never seen or heard of gold floating on top of the sand, you either have 
A) very dense sand
or 
B) very light weight gold.

In reality the 'gold' isn't gold.
What does the assay report say?


----------



## Dr. Poe (Feb 1, 2012)

Hard water, that is water saturated with calcium carbonate, will float minute flakes of gold. A drop of dish soap dropped into the water prior to using it to pan or sluice (recycled water) will solve this problem. Classification (sieving) is the key to washing gangue from gold flakes and grains. The smaller the screen, the better the separation. If this doesn't work, investigate leaching. Dr. Poe 8)


----------

